# Subaru Impreza Coupe STI Type-R, full detail.



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Buenas noches,

Today Im going to show you a process of an exclusive car here in Spain, a friend takes cars from Japan and sell it in Spain, I detail the cars before the owner get its.

This one is a Subaru Impreza STI Coupe Type-R, I love the button who locks the diff 

All japanese cars who arrive are very dirty...

How I recieve it:



























Wheels very dirty:









Some writes of the transport:


















Coupe!


















Type-R... not only Honda jejeje



























Interior STI:






















































More dirty:



























Dirty engine:









Prewater the car:



























Cleaning the rims:


















I dont know what says... 


















Citric pre-wash:


















Snow bath:









Details scrub:




































Rinse:



























Cleaning the fuel cap:



























Some snow in the engine:



























STI things:









After wash, some claying:


















Washed and dried:


















Nuts in degreaser:









and car in the air:









Cleaning the wheels:


















Some difference... no?


















Flying Scooby 









and my bro cleaning the interior









A bit 50:50 in the mirror:



























Polish finish:









Washed:









Dried:









Final details:









And final pics:







































































































































































































































































































































































































































Money pic:









I hope you like my thread 

Thanks for read!

Saludos


----------



## Paul JC (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks great! makes me miss my old one!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditch the wheels and the spots and that is a perfect weekend thrasher


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

what a turn around awsome finish and lovely scooby thumbs up


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

good turnaround mate


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Doc said:


> Ditch the wheels and the spots and that is a perfect weekend thrasher


I like those wheels doc....agree bout spots though...


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Muy bueno detalle Tunero. Y fotos buenissimas tambien.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Paul JC said:


> Looks great! makes me miss my old one!


Same here. They're an awesome bit of kit aren't they!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

T25DOC said:


> I like those wheels doc....agree bout spots though...


I`d keep the spots, I like the look and you need `em down the lanes round here.
Looks a great job Saludos, as said above - make me want my old one back too :thumb:


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Love Type R's!! 

Looks great mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work there!!

Is there a large market in Spain for right handed cars???

:thumb:


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Fantastic buddy, looked great afterwards


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Love this one... :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for all your comments!!

Im very happy to read it :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Good work there!!
> 
> Is there a large market in Spain for right handed cars???
> 
> :thumb:


Well... is not a big market but people who want different cars and they are not made with our standar left hand... they dont have problems in have it with right hand.

I talk about Skylines R32, R33 and R34, Scooby Coupe, Silvia S15... and also RX7 because are great cars, cheaps otherwise were sold with left hand but are expensive.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic - great turn around. 

I don't think i'd be that brave to smother the engine bay in snow foam though....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Dan Clark said:


> Fantastic - great turn around.
> 
> I don't think i'd be that brave to smother the engine bay in snow foam though....


Exactly what I was thinking. Great turnaround though.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

lovely work great turnaround.:thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Muy bueno. Fotos agradables. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

nice work mate well done


----------



## Bergli (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done! Looks very Nice!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks one more time for the comments!



Dan Clark said:


> I don't think i'd be that brave to smother the engine bay in snow foam though....


I have protect the alternator and the coil before spray the snow foam :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Buenas noches.

Nice work the car looks great!:thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Nice work the car looks great!:thumb:


Many thank mate!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah those spots need to go......


but done a cracking job on the cleaning buddy!!!


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------

